# Sick Cremesicle Lyretail Molly



## dbeckwit (Sep 28, 2010)

First and foremost, she just had 5 babies and they all appear to be perfectly healthy. Penny (the mom) does not flash or swim weird as I would have expected. She appears to have a brownish fungus above her head. Its slowly moved backward to the point that she has lost the front half of her top fin... Scares me a little bit. I have been treating with melafix and pimafix for the past three days, and I will continue through the week and then reassess. Anyone have an idea what it is?

There are multiple pictures in my gallery, however you view them?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There are many pics of your fish in your gallery and the few I looked at I couldn't see anything. Can you pull out the best one and put a link in this thread?

At the bottom of each pic is mutiple URL lines that link to that pic. Pick the top one and highlight, right click and copy, come back here, hit the pic icon (yellow square looking thing), paste in that windw.


----------



## dbeckwit (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah. 



in my opinion, these are the clearest two. Its the dark gray/brown rash looking thing on her back/top. You can see in this pic that her top fin is not very long (front to back-wise). It used to be about twice as long, before this rash. Also, her gills have been red since about start of this.


last test 2 days ago:
ammo 0
nitrite 0
nitrate ~25-30 ppm
temp 78
ph 7.8ish (tap is 7.8 in Chicago, so I stopped using PH Regulator)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't see too well, but it looks to me like it is more the natural colors coming out on the fish. Reason I say that....Marigold Wag Swordtails are bascially the same color, except they have black fins and tail...that same coloring, the freckling going along the back, is on my fish also.

If it looks red in color or the skin looks like it is starting to flake off, then I would say you had a problem. Based on those pics I'm not so sure.


----------



## dbeckwit (Sep 28, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I can't see too well, but it looks to me like it is more the natural colors coming out on the fish. Reason I say that....Marigold Wag Swordtails are bascially the same color, except they have black fins and tail...that same coloring, the freckling going along the back, is on my fish also.
> 
> If it looks red in color or the skin looks like it is starting to flake off, then I would say you had a problem. Based on those pics I'm not so sure.


 I see your point in looking at pictures of marigold wag swordtails. However my main worry is the top fin (dorsal?) I guess my worry is/was because this is what she used to look like below:
http://raymieszoo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/creamsicle.jpg


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If the fin has starting to disappear (forgot to comment on that) then it sounds like fin rot. Did it sort of melt away? It's usually a result of poor water quality. It can be treated with simple meds from Petsmart/Petco. Either Melafix or Pimafix (can't remember which) works. Quite a few out there for fin rot.

Also, you can do a few 25% water changes to see if it improves. This is in addition to weekly changes.


----------



## dbeckwit (Sep 28, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> If the fin has starting to disappear (forgot to comment on that) then it sounds like fin rot. Did it sort of melt away? It's usually a result of poor water quality. It can be treated with simple meds from Petsmart/Petco. Either Melafix or Pimafix (can't remember which) works. Quite a few out there for fin rot.


Yeah, i'm dosing with melafix and pimafix daily right now. According to my test levels, water quality is pretty decent for me right now? Especially with using two filters on a 20G. Thanks for your help and input. Will see if the mela/pima combo works out to stop the rot getting worse.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Make sure the carbon is removed from your filter if you use it. Water changes alone can cure fin rot, just a FYI. Lack of positive reading for what you test doesn't always mean your water is good. You need "fresh" water to fight fin rot.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree - do a few daily 25% PWC's and then pull your carbon and dose with API Melafix, API Aquarium Salt, and API Stress Coat. Be careful - the medications will rob the tank of oxygen. If you notice your fish swimming near the surface, stick an air stone attached to an air pump via airline tubing in your tank to generate a bubble column and aerate your water.

Source:
How to Get Rid of Fin Rot


----------



## dbeckwit (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks all for your replies, but I don't think it ended up being fin rot. She has taken a HUGE turn for the worse. she is now floating around the tank with her tail up and her head down. She has almost lost control of her back fin. (it looks to be in perfect condition though). she uses her side fins to try to stabilize herself but does not completely succeed. Ideas?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

dbeckwit said:


> Thanks all for your replies, but I don't think it ended up being fin rot. She has taken a HUGE turn for the worse. she is now floating around the tank with her tail up and her head down. She has almost lost control of her back fin. (it looks to be in perfect condition though). she uses her side fins to try to stabilize herself but does not completely succeed. Ideas?


A better pic, maybe? Have you tried any meds?


----------



## dbeckwit (Sep 28, 2010)

<a href=><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=7282&size=1 border=0></a>

Here is a better pic of the affliction. She could barely swim, and consequently couldn't eat... I had to put her down last night. :-(


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

dbeckwit said:


> I had to put her down last night. :-(




I feel your pain, I've had to euthanize 3 fish over the past two weeks, and lost another 2 naturally to a cottonmouth infection.


----------

